# Looking for a good read



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always enjoyed outdoor writing. John Gierach is one of my favorites. Zumbo another. This past couple weeks, I got Macleans "A River Runs Through It and Other Stories." Which in all reality, I thought that outside a few poetic lines, was quite poorly written. The "other stories" were disasters in writing. I have no idea how he got it published. Regardless, I'm looking for a good outdoor read to get through the rest of this winter. I like stories - long or short - of hunting and/or fishing adventures, stories with enough detail that it is clear that the author knows what they are talking about (not taking the 30-06 out duck hunting) - and that I might learn a thing or two I didn't already know. (Much the reason I like Gierach, but I've read all of his stuff already). 

Any suggestions? 

For others, one obscure book I really enjoyed is called "Homesteading with the elk: A story of frontier life in Jackson Hole" by Bertha Chambers Gillette. My grandpa had picked up the book and chatted with the author years and years ago, and gave me his signed copy of it. It is a great story, easy read, very homey, and very interesting in learning the history and challenges of Jackson Hole as it was settled. Not the most polished writing (but certainly better than Maclean's stuff), but a well presented story. Its worth a read.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

Steven Rinella - Meateater.. Very good book.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just looked that one up on Amazon. Looks quite interesting. I'll check the library system. Great recommendation Uni. Thanks. 

Others?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

God, Guns, and Rock n Roll by Ted Nugent. Great read, not very outdoorsy though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Try a 1977 Herter's catalog.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good suggestion Goob. The downside I see of that though, is that any 1977 Herter's catalog still around, probably has been sitting on the back of a commode somewhere, and the ratio of printer's ink to dried urine is probably beyond any level of human decency.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

just read "American Sniper"....


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

The night a bear ate goombaw


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> The night a bear ate goombaw


Been there done that. All of McMannus stuff is great. My kids grew up with McMannus for bedtime stories. And simply saying "Sequences" at our house will elicit a very specific understanding of what we are about to face on any given day. Love McMannus!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Good suggestion Goob. The downside I see of that though, is that any 1977 Herter's catalog still around, probably has been sitting on the back of a commode somewhere, and the ratio of printer's ink to dried urine is probably beyond any level of human decency.


Not really, usually some good ones on eBay at a fair price. I have some from the 60s and 70s. Really fun to look at to see how hunting and fishing gear has changed, or not changed for that matter.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

C J Box has written some outdoors oriented adventure novels. The series with the game warden or whatever are fun. The last one I read gave me nightmares though.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Not an "outdoorsy" book but the best book I've read in a while is Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand, a bio about an Olympic runner turned into WWII POW. Great read.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

*? ? ?*

Oooh! Oooh! *OOO* 
(I have cabin fever..  )


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Goob* - I bet it would be hard to find a copy of that book completely intact. My guess is any remaining copies have had the pages with maps torn out. Looks like yours has had some use..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> *Goob* - I bet it would be hard to find a copy of that book completely intact. My guess is any remaining copies have had the pages with maps torn out. Looks like yours has had some use..


Yeah, far as I know it's still out of print and hard to find even a used one. I have lent this one out many times and even carried it on some backpacking trips in the High Uintas. I bought the book at the Fort Bridger Book Store, 1985.

A facinating book, the story of the great American West.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I kind of like that book Goob....

[attachment=0:qk5j1m8m]021.JPG[/attachment:qk5j1m8m]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, cool. 8)


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Footprints-Wi...&sr=8-1&keywords=footprints+in+the+wilderness

Wow! $$$  :shock:

Those of you that have a copy, hold on to it!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

No Easy Day
Lone Survivor

Both great books that arent terribly wrong but suck you in


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm going back to my high school days here.
My side of the mountain by Jean Craighead George 
Hatchet by Gary Paulsen
Or there is always the Jack London books


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I just found my signed copy of the _Donner Party Cookbook_ by Terry Del Bene, PhD.
[attachment=0:3skge9fq]Donner Party Cookbook_sm.jpg[/attachment:3skge9fq]

Just delightful, there's great stories of the trials and tribulations of the ill-fated emigrant trail struggle during the winter of 1846-47. The riveting narrative serves up recipes ranging from prairie antelope cooked over buffalo chips to wonderful rump roasts over spruce in a cozy Sierra Nevada mountain cabin.

Stayed tuned on this one, I will post some of the time-honored recipes in the Recipe section. viewtopic.php?f=50&t=56113&p=540753#p540753


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw there is a recipe for Johnny Cakes. Requires two cups of Johnny.


----------

